# Im so scared i need good thoughts plz!!



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

im so scared and upset! 

Puppy was poorly today and went to the vet and had a jab and put on some special food as she was being sick. 

She came home and seemed very out of it and not with us..
I was worried but thought it might have been down to her being sick last night and needing to sleep.

She slept alittle but at about 9ish started panting.. i thought the heating was on too high for her so i took her out in the snow where she cooled down abit and had abit of a runny poo n wee.

But then she began heavy breathing like she couldnt breathe properly and then she began to wobble when she was stood up. I called my mum who called the vet and they said they couldnt treat her as we had gone to another vet n they didnt no what injection they had given.

We managed to find it out on the receipt and the lady said to come down.
They just set off now and im so scared 

Ive never seen my puppy like this before!!!  Im at home waiting for news and looking after the other dog. 

Can anyone tell me what might be up? or at least someone to tell me its ok coz im panicking    :crying: x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry i can't tell you what it is. Try not to worry too much I'm shaw the vet will sort her out.Let us know when you hear anything.


----------



## StBernardMummy (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm sorry I cant offer anything to settle your thoughts other that send you a hug ((())) I really hope your pup will be ok xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Im so scared guys 

What if shes really ill? What if i left it too late?  :crying: All i can do is wait for a phone call  x


----------



## StBernardMummy (Jan 8, 2010)

Aww I really feel for you hun. xx

I hope everything is ok. I'll be looking out for an update xxx


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry Paws & Claws, I've been posting under the original thread but finally found the right place.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

My sister just texted and said they are at the vet ok but the oncall emergancy vet hasnt arrived yet  They are sat in the waiting room x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You didnt leave it too late hun, these things can appear to come on really quickly, I wouldnt like to try to say what it could be even if I had an idea what it is, she is at the best place now and they will look after her. Sending big hugs for you and get well thoughts for Copper.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

The vet arrived... They are seeing him now x


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Hope you get some reassuring news soon.


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> The vet arrived... They are seeing him now x


That's good they didn't need to wait too long then.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

hope everything will be fine x fingers crossed x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

glad the vet's there now


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I feel awful  Im sick with worry and im panicking and im home alone with the other dogs whos looking at me like im mental 

I just want her home safe  Ive never seen her like that b4 x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I feel awful  Im sick with worry and im panicking and im home alone with the other dogs whos looking at me like im mental
> 
> I just want her home safe  Ive never seen her like that b4 x


I'm shaw your'll find out what's wrong soon, I'll wait up with you till you know what's going on


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh I know how you must be feeling and your other dog will be sensing that there is something wrong with you. I always feel my dogs know when I'm upset. Hopefully you will hear something soon.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm shaw your'll find out what's wrong soon, I'll wait up with you till you know what's going on


Thank you 

I have a box of tissues coz i cant help but cry  Its horrible seeing them so poorly x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

pennytwinkles said:


> Oh I know how you must be feeling and your other dog will be sensing that there is something wrong with you. I always feel my dogs know when I'm upset. Hopefully you will hear something soon.


Yeah mine do



Paws&Claws said:


> Thank you
> 
> I have a box of tissues coz i cant help but cry  Its horrible seeing them so poorly x


You don't have to thank me, That what this forum is about isn't is


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I feel sick with nerves  

Ive txted them and asked whats going on... If it was something simple surely they wud have been out in 20 minutes?! x


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

This is what I think is so fantastic about a good forum when there are others there to support you. You have probably never met these people but they become cyber friends and it's as if you have known them a long time.


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I feel sick with nerves
> 
> Ive txted them and asked whats going on... If it was something simple surely they wud have been out in 20 minutes?! x


Not necessarily, if it is not your usual vet they will have to give her a thorough examination and then fill in paperwork/log on computer all the details for your dog, owner and whoever is there with her. It can take quite a while, so please don't relate the time to anything.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

i just want her to come home ok :crying: x


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

We know, I wish I could be there with you for some company but we are all here to help you.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

pennytwinkles said:


> This is what I think is so fantastic about a good forum when there are others there to support you. You have probably never met these people but they become cyber friends and it's as if you have known them a long time.


yeah that's how i feel.



Paws&Claws said:


> i just want her to come home ok :crying: x


I'm shaw you do hun, Make yourself a drink and have a cuddle with the other dog's wish i could think of something to say to make you feel better


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh bless you, its so not nice when something like this happens and you will probably be feeling more anxious as your at home not knowing whats going on

My prayers and thoughts are with you and your little pup

Just try to calm yourself a little or you will make yourself Ill

Keep us posted Im also up for a little while longer so will look in on the thread every few mins

It is so lovely to see so much support for people on here :smile5:


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh hun, she is in the best possible hands. Ill stay up with you hun, as will many others im sure till you hear some news.. Hugs!!
Chloe x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Ive heard from them;

Pups injection she had earlier to stop her being sick was fine however she needed to sleep it off to make her feel better. However puppys tummy was hurting and she was in alot of pain... hence the heavy breathing. The breathing was her way of telling us something wasnt right and her moaning about her tummy. 

She was wobbling and falling over as the injection makes them slightly drowsy (vet did not tell us this) but she couldnt sleep because of the pain..

Therefore making her a walking zombie who was out of it and kept falling asleep stood up.

She has antibiotics to take to settle her tummy, shes had a painkiller which should kick in 30min after they left and then she will fall asleep and be out for the count for the next 8 hours...


phew.... i feel awful for panicking now... im sorry everyone  x


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Ive heard from them;
> 
> Pups injection she had earlier to stop her being sick was fine however she needed to sleep it off to make her feel better. However puppys tummy was hurting and she was in alot of pain... hence the heavy breathing. The breathing was her way of telling us something wasnt right and her moaning about her tummy.
> 
> ...


That's great news, hopefully it will be all uphill from now on. Bet you can't wait till she comes home and you can give her a big cuddle. I am so pleased for you and there is no need to apologise it's better to share than keep it all knotted up inside. I bet most of us would be the same if in your position.


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh excellent news! 
Im glad she is gonna be fine hun. No need to say sorry, we're all here for you and im sure we woulda done the same.. When it comes to your beloved pets anyway!
Hope shes okay in the morning when shes woken up from her kip 
Chloe x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Ive heard from them;
> 
> Pups injection she had earlier to stop her being sick was fine however she needed to sleep it off to make her feel better. However puppys tummy was hurting and she was in alot of pain... hence the heavy breathing. The breathing was her way of telling us something wasnt right and her moaning about her tummy.
> 
> ...


Glad she's ok Can i go to bed now please?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Ive heard from them;
> 
> Pups injection she had earlier to stop her being sick was fine however she needed to sleep it off to make her feel better. However puppys tummy was hurting and she was in alot of pain... hence the heavy breathing. The breathing was her way of telling us something wasnt right and her moaning about her tummy.
> 
> ...


That such a relief hun, Did they say what had caused the tummy ache in the first place or are the still not sure?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks..

Ive never had anything like that happen before... esp her falling over it was like she lost control of her legs 

Im glad shes on the road to recovery... The vet said it was a good join we bought her in as she wouldnt have been able to sleep without the painkiller.

Anyway im guna go prepare for them to come home and make sure puppys bed comfy for her

Thank you everyone... sorry to panic u all xx


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

do you think we need a nightshift rota


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Great news to hear

These little pupsters are more hardy than sometimes we think

Give the little one a pat and cuddle from 5 schnauzers and me :001_tt1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Awww bless her i'm glad she's going to be ok and you don't have to apologise for panicking we've all been there i'm sure xx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

pennytwinkles said:


> do you think we need a nightshift rota


 I think you may have something here


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thanks..
> 
> Ive never had anything like that happen before... esp her falling over it was like she lost control of her legs
> 
> ...


Night, night and I hope you all get a good night's sleep and she is much better tomorrow.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

pennytwinkles said:


> do you think the forum needs a nightshift rota


Haha I've got to get up and 5.


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Haha I've got to get up and 5.


that's like the middle of the night to me


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Sleep tight i'll check the thread in the morning x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

pennytwinkles said:


> that's like the middle of the night to me


I no I cheat and have a nap through the day though


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Nite everyone and sleep tight little pupster Im sure she will now :smile5:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Nite everyone and sleep tight little pupster Im sure she will now :smile5:


Nite sleep well


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh this thread had me on edge i was like nooooo :crying: *click* :crying: *click* phewww :blush:

glad she's okay

how was she through the night?


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Ah bless her, hope she managed to settle after her jab. Shes lucky to have found such a careing loveing family


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hope everything is ok this morning hun, sending hugs and licks from my gang to pup 

*GET WELL SOON PUPPY*


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

How's pup this morning?


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Glad pup's OK. Many of us have had little panics like this, and it somehow seems worse and far more frightening when you have to get the emergency vet involved late at night time. During week days, you can just pop over to the vet's without much bother so you don't have as much time to think the worst before the vet is able to reassure you.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so glad it's all ok in the end! I can only imagine how much you worried!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi everyone
Thank you for the support...
Its a good job puppy was poorly last night as if she was poorly today we wouldnt have been able to get her anywhere... We are iced in! We can get out due to black ice everywhere! The road is a complete sheet of it!!! 

Anyway...

Puppy slept ok but was sick once in the night, shes taking it easy today and seems quite tired and still abit poorly. Shes not breathing heavy and shes been for poos n wees. No panting or anything shes just kind of going around like us today... late night and what not lol
Were going to try her with her special food at about 4ish and hopefully she will be able to nap today as her pain killer wore off at about 9ish but her antibiotics should be kicking in and we should see an improvement... hope so anyway  x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah it was late night Glad she's getting better though


----------



## mistique57 (Feb 22, 2009)

Aw i have just read this i am so glad your puppy is feeling much better hun what a worrying time you had.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Just caught up with this thread,,,really glad pup is ok....

Juliexx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Im keeping her nice and warm today and im going to make sure shes nice and comfy. I might give her a small bowl of scrabled eggs as the vet said this can calm tummys...

Ill see how she goes though, so far today she just wants to lounge around abit  x


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Ohh just seen this thread. What lovely supportive ppl!

SO glad pup is doing ok


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Glad she's feeling a bit better today. Xx

The roads are awful aren't they?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

So glad she's feeling a little better xx


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> phew.... i feel awful for panicking now...


We all would have been the same, it's only natural. Glad to here pup is feeling better.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad puppy is a little better xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thnks everyone

I was worried earlier as she hadnt had any water all day or when she got back last night but luckly shes just had some water and she felt well enough to have a dentastick  shes kept it down so far so well c how she goes....

Shes had a couple of naps but still wants to lounge bout abit  x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

glad she`s feeling better


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

So glad she's getting there 

chloe x


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

So pleased to read your good news, sorry i didn't read it earlier or I could have advised you what it was likely to be and alleviate your worrys slightly. I know nothing stops us worrying about our pets and just getting your pup home and well will be great. xx


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thnks everyone
> 
> I was worried earlier as she hadnt had any water all day or when she got back last night but luckly shes just had some water and she felt well enough to have a dentastick  shes kept it down so far so well c how she goes....
> 
> Shes had a couple of naps but still wants to lounge bout abit  x


I couldn't wait to get on here to read how she was getting along and I'm so glad to read she is doing well today after last night.

Just one thing, I'm just wondering if you should be giving her a dentastick as her tummy might not be able to cope with digesting that yet due to her being unwell. I personally would just stick to the scrambled egg and food the vet has given you, unless of course the vet said it was okay for her to have a dentastick.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

pennytwinkles said:


> I couldn't wait to get on here to read how she was getting along and I'm so glad to read she is doing well today after last night.
> 
> Just one thing, I'm just wondering if you should be giving her a dentastick as her tummy might not be able to cope with digesting that yet due to her being unwell. I personally would just stick to the scrambled egg and food the vet has given you, unless of course the vet said it was okay for her to have a dentastick.


Thanks
I thought about this however over xmas when she went off her food, if i give her a dentstick she ALWAYS eats it... then when i offer food she starts nibbling and then begins eating.. so its kind of a test for her to see if she can keep it down..

The day when puppy cant handle eating a dentastick is the day the world will end :wink: she couldnt go though life without one each day lol x


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Im wondering is a denta stick every day a good thing i know ours cant tollorate them fish4dogs do good treats all natural and easy on the digestion xx


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thanks
> I thought about this however over xmas when she went off her food, if i give her a dentstick she ALWAYS eats it... then when i offer food she starts nibbling and then begins eating.. so its kind of a test for her to see if she can keep it down..
> 
> The day when puppy cant handle eating a dentastick is the day the world will end :wink: she couldnt go though life without one each day lol x


I have to agree with mitch4 on this one as she could have an intollerance or even have developed and intollerance to dentasticks. I would stick with the what the vet has said in order to get her back to good health as quickly as possible. Sorry to bring this up again, but I just feel the vet has given her special food for a reason as it will probably be easy for her to digest and have nothing in it that will upset her tummy.

How is she now, is she still doing okay?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys!
You might be onto something there... ill take her off them for a while and see how she goes  She will be very upset with that tho lol 

Shes been napping all day and generally been quiet and tired tbh... much like us lol
The vet said when her back legs shake alittle it means her tummys hurting n its spazing.. Shes been having small spazing for a couple of hours, but she hasnt been to the toilet since this morning, so i think she needs to go for poos... We keep taking her out but shes not interested at the moment. Shes not up for her tea at the moment either. 

So we've kept it down for her so she can pick at it. I think she wants to eat it coz shes sniffs it and looks like shes going to eat but then i think she decides at the last minute not to...  Luckly Roxie is leaving Pups food alone and sticking to her own so we can keep it down without it being nibbled by someone else 

Im guna keep an eye on her and we are gentally rubbing her tummy now and again which she is open to and letting us do. 

I think i might have scrambled eggs on toast for a snack tonight and give her some eggs if she doesnt have her tea before bed... Then at least shes eating and stuff can get moving  x


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

That's good, you are definitely doing the right thing by cutting out the dentasticks even if it just until she is well again and eating properly. When making her scrambled eggs use water rather than milk, that's what I do as dogs do not tolerate milk as it upsets their stomachs.

Keep us posted as to how she is getting on.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok...
She hasnt eatten her tea so im wondering whether to put a bit of bovril over it just to get her eating? Its very unlike her not to eat? x

EDIT: her special food btw im not trying the scramble eggs coz we dont have any eggs......  x


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Ok...
> She hasnt eatten her tea so im wondering whether to put a bit of bovril over it just to get her eating? Its very unlike her not to eat? x
> 
> EDIT: her special food btw im not trying the scramble eggs coz we dont have any eggs......  x


To be honest I'm not sure about bovril and can't advise you on that. You might be better just leaving her until the morning as probably the dentastick would have been too hard for her to digest and might be causing her a bit of discomfort so that will be holding her back from eating. You aren't being cruel by not giving her them and she will be fine without eating overnight as she already has something in her tummy, the dentastick. As long as she is drinking she will be fine.

Tomorrow, only stick to what the vet has told you and see how it goes. It may seem cruel to you but it is the best way to her recovery.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

pennytwinkles said:


> To be honest I'm not sure about bovril and can't advise you on that. You might be better just leaving her until the morning as probably the dentastick would have been too hard for her to digest and might be causing her a bit of discomfort so that will be holding her back from eating. You aren't being cruel by not giving her them and she will be fine without eating overnight as she already has something in her tummy, the dentastick. As long as she is drinking she will be fine.
> 
> Tomorrow, only stick to what the vet has told you and see how it goes. It may seem cruel to you but it is the best way to her recovery.


Thanks, i decided to leave her last night and not force her to eat. The bovril might have hurt her tummy! She was perky this morning and a happy pup.. however at about 3ish she started having tummy spazems again and they were really hurting her. I rang the vet who told us to bring her down at 5pm for a pain killer 

I couldnt understand how she was quite happy this morning and then felt poorly this afternoon........... then my sister let it slip that she had give pup a dentastick this morning and thought it would be ok  I had told them last night not to give one to her but apparently my sister felt bad and did it anyway  I have a feeling its the dentastick thats making her tummy hurt!!! x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thanks, i decided to leave her last night and not force her to eat. The bovril might have hurt her tummy! She was perky this morning and a happy pup.. however at about 3ish she started having tummy spazems again and they were really hurting her. I rang the vet who told us to bring her down at 5pm for a pain killer
> 
> I couldnt understand how she was quite happy this morning and then felt poorly this afternoon........... then my sister let it slip that she had give pup a dentastick this morning and thought it would be ok  I had told them last night not to give one to her but apparently my sister felt bad and did it anyway  I have a feeling its the dentastick thats making her tummy hurt!!! x


Bless her how is she now?


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

That's a shame but at least the vet will have been able to give her a painkiller which will help her. Looks like she would probably have been okay if it hadn't been for the dentastick which is a good sign.

One of my dogs loved chicken dog food and then all a sudden developed an allergy to it which caused his stomach to cramp. Strange how that happens so it looks like perhaps your pup has developed something similar with dentastick which is a shame. You should mention to your vet about the dentastick as it could be an ingredient within them that she is allergic too and it may need to be avoided even in her everyday food.

Hope she progresses well from now on and returns to being a happy wee pup soon


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh poor little thing but your doing all the right things to get her back on track None of our guys and they are all adults except Charlie girl but wev never given her a denta stick can digest them and they eitehr vomit or have really loose poos, we only gave a couple of times but each time this would happen

Hows she doing this evening :smile5:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww bless her. 

Hows her tummy now??x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey everyone 
She went to the vet and had another painkiller. We said we were concerned about dentasticks but they said that doesnt usually do this affect and therefore dentasticks should be ok for her to have .. however she hadnt eaten in 2 days and dentasticks were not healthy to be the only thing in her tummy. The vet suggested taking puppy off the dentasticks for afew days until she gets back on track and then starting them again when shes better.
He also suggested trying to get her to eat and maybe feeding her chicken and rice to tempt her...

She came home last night and did exactly the same as the other night and fell asleep. We tried her with her normal food... she wouldnt eat it.... we tried her with her special food.... she wouldnt eat it ... and the big shocker!!! we made chicken and rice and she wouldnt eat it....!!!!!  completely not interested!!!  !!!!!

She had a tummy ache and she didnt want her food at all 

I figured out that when she scruntches her tummy up it hurts more so when she lays down i move her to a more comfortable position and lay her head on a blanket so she can rest abit. It seems to be working..

Anyway last night at about midnight i let her out to the toilet and managed to get her to eat some chicken   she ate about 1/4 of the bowl and then decided she wanted to sleep.

We woke up this morning and i had left her food in the room with her so she could eat it at anytime but she decided not to... however i went upstairs and she was sat outside the room....... so i opened the door and she zoomed in and ate the rest  so shes eatten a full bowl 

She had abit of tummy ache this afternoon but i laid her down and rubbed her tummy, then wrapped a hot water bottle up and laid it against her tummy while she started to fall asleep  She slowly fell asleep and has been slowly getting better since about 3pm.

We are going to try her again with some chicken and rice tonight and hopefully she should be able to sleep ok tonight  x


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

She is having a hard time of it, poor thing. Hopefully, she will get better soon


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Bless her how old is she?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Bless her how old is she?


Shes just about to turn 3  We call her pup coz shes the first doggie we got and she was 4 months wen we got her  x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Shes just about to turn 3  We call her pup coz shes the first doggie we got and she was 4 months wen we got her  x


Yeah sorry as soon as i sent that i remembered from another thread.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Shes just had some more chicken and rice and was *very* interested in it today 

 she ate about half of it and enjoyed every bit... were going to give her some abit later and see how shes goes again...

No tummy ache so far and shes just relaxing on a duvet atm....

u think shes milking it?  :lol:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ha ha Love the photo :001_tt1:


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad to hear she is beginning to feel better, she looks so cute and extremely comfortable lying there with that cheeky look in her eye

As she is called pup I was imagining her as wee puppy:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry about that :blush: 

Shes called Copper but her nicknames pup 
Shes eaten some more tea and ive just put her to bed with a hot water bottle and her blanket. No tummy ache tonight however she did start crying at about 9ish because she was hungry  Which was very good 

Hopefully shes on the road to recovery  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Pups abit better today..

Had no tummy aches today, and shes been asleep most of the day  Shes more aware and shes back to sniffing other peoples food. She ate all her tea again yday and finished the rest this morning and we are about to give her some tea tonight.

shes not been for poos today but as been for wees. She hasnt been eating properly so shes proberbly going to do poos after tea  x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Sorry about that :blush:
> 
> Shes called Copper but her nicknames pup
> Shes eaten some more tea and ive just put her to bed with a hot water bottle and her blanket. No tummy ache tonight however she did start crying at about 9ish because she was hungry  Which was very good
> ...


Glad she feeling a little better.

Can I come to your house when I have tummy ache? I get expected to carry on as normal I don't get a warm blanket and a hot water bottle:crying:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Glad she feeling a little better.
> 
> Can I come to your house when I have tummy ache? I get expected to carry on as normal I don't get a warm blanket and a hot water bottle:crying:


Awww lol you can come to my house and have a hot water bottle and a blanket  i might even make you some soup and a cuppa if ur good  x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Awww lol you can come to my house and have a hot water bottle and a blanket  i might even make you some soup and a cuppa if ur good  x


Thank you


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Thank you


No problems  x


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the photo and I thought I spoiled my dogs 

Yes, they love their hottie botties too


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

my dogs? spoilt? never!  lol

Just about to take pup out and try her with some more food  x


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

This is brilliant news, I am so glad she seems to be over the worst and is now doing well. You must be so relieved and can relax a bit now that she is getting back to her normal self


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

How's she doing today


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
She doesnt seem to be having as many tummy aches now which is great! She finished her rice yesterday and even had a small poos when i let her out 

She went to bed quite happy and seems to be using her nose more... so when i open a can of soup shes back to the same old pup whos tongue falls out (accidently of course) just as im about to put it in the bin... 

Shes still drinking alot which is good because the main problem is when they stop drinking and become dehydrated! 
Shes just been sat chilling this morning and watching the tv  x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

that's great news


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just a thought but can dogs be coeliacs? My dad suffers from it and the symptoms sound very familiar.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Just a thought but can dogs be coeliacs? My dad suffers from it and the symptoms sound very familiar.


Im not sure tbh  they have checked her out for any blockage etc but im not sure how they did it because i wasnt with her 

Shes definately feeling better... this is her about 10 minutes ago wanting a piece of my cheese on toast.....










:001_tt1: x


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Im not sure tbh  they have checked her out for any blockage etc but im not sure how they did it because i wasnt with her
> 
> Shes definately feeling better... this is her about 10 minutes ago wanting a piece of my cheese on toast.....
> 
> ...


She definitely looks as if she is back to normal It always amazes me how quickly an animal can become really unwell and also how quickly they can bounce back again. Nice to hear though she is getting back to normal.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Puppys very tired this evening... been sleeping most of tonight

I was very pleased with her earlier!  The neighbours cat was in the garden and instead of woofing at it and running around like a mad dog panicing... she calmy looked up at the wall and woofed a small woof... then wagged her tail and went for a wee  Unlike Roxie who bolted out the door woofing away and scared the cat off 

Anyway! Just about to try her with her special diet food instead of chicken and rice. Hopefully shell want a nibble  night all xx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

what a lovely photo :001_tt1:

glad shes really picking up well :smile5:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Pup didnt want her diet food last night (doesnt quite taste/smell like chicken and rice)
Anyway shes at the vet having a check up today and ive just been told shes gone in for a blood test as she was looking pale this morning... vet has suspisions that shes anemic  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Had another call, Vets just taken afew blood samples to test to ensure that theres nothing else wrong and to rule out anything more serious.

We get the results in a couple of hours x


----------



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

fingers crossed for pup. i hope the bloods are all clear.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Shes anemic :crying: not dangerously low but low enough to be concerned about 

They asked us if she has eaten owt she shouldnt have but shes not that type of dog  
She has to have a poo sample done and they need to find out what type of anemia she has  x


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Just caught up with all this. Glad pups on the mend. Dont be too worried about the tests, at least the vets will know whats going on so it can be fixed and pup back to normal.


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh that's a shame, hope she is okay and please keep us up-to-date with how she gets on. It's good though that your vet seems to be keeping a really tight rein on things which must make you feel better knowing she is being given the proper care she needs.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Shes at the vet tomorrow afternoon to have another blood test to see what kind of anemia it is.

The vet said its a very good thing that shes still eating her chicken and rice and she even cried out of excitement today when we were preparing it! She had an hours walk today just to get her out and about abit more.

When she was having a blood test today she yelped and wet herself  So obviously she hates having it done!

Were keeping an eye on her and hopefully this is something we can treat x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounds like they might be getting to the bottom of whats wrong with her, give her a big hug from me and a sloppy kiss from Henrick (and one for Roxy in case she gets jelous). Hope it all goes ok at the vets tomorrow hun.xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Sounds like they might be getting to the bottom of whats wrong with her, give her a big hug from me and a sloppy kiss from Henrick (and one for Roxy in case she gets jelous). Hope it all goes ok at the vets tomorrow hun.xx


Thanks :crying:
Im pretty worried, but the sooner we found out whats going on the sooner we can make her better!

I think they need to do poo samples to see if shes hurt her tummy by eating something she shouldnt.. if theres blood in her poo there maybe something wong with her tummy 

Im hoping she just needs more walkies to produce more red blood cells and its just a dip in her iron levels because she was poorly and didnt eat much..

Well see though  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Was it copper who was eating poo a few weeks back? that cant be the cause can it?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh bless her at least she is getting superb care from you guys and the vets

Will keep fingers and paws crossed here for you :001_tt1:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Was it copper who was eating poo a few weeks back? that cant be the cause can it?


No Roxie was the one eating poo  Shes stopped for now though..

I think it maybe one of 2 things for puppy:

1. Shes eaten something thats damaged her stomach and shes bleeding and loosing red blood cells (if this is the one we will find blood in her poo)

2. Lack of food when she was poorly, not doing enough exercise when she was poorly and not making up the extra red blood cells etc

Hopefully itll be something we can fix  x


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Poor thing, I hope she is okay.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Vet appointments been resheduled for 5:10pm today.. due to the vet being needed at an emergancy.....

Puppys lively today and was very happy going for a walkies x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

UPDATE:

Pups on her way home. We gave the poo sample in and the poo was pretty much black.. The vet is pretty sure that she has an ulser (sp) in her tummy, which would explain the anemia and the tummyaches! 

Shes had another blood test done (this time from her neck due to not being able to get it from her paw again... so shes going to have a lovely patch) just to make sure its not anything more serious and we get the results tomorrow.

In the mean time she is on her diet food, eating chicken and rice, and has the doggie equal to gaviscon (sp) lol this will protect her stomach and stop it from making too much acid.

Fingers crossed that its nothing more serious and we just have to de-stress pup! I have a feeling its something to do with the feel of the household being stressful atm and us looking after other peoples dogs.

This means we will be cancelling a couple of dogs this weekend so that our pup gets the rest she needs  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Pups feeling abit yucky today, shes had some chicken and rice for breakfast and wants to just chill out all day.

Vet should be ringing anytime to give us her results ... fingers crossed itll be ok xx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Pups feeling abit yucky today, shes had some chicken and rice for breakfast and wants to just chill out all day.
> 
> Vet should be ringing anytime to give us her results ... fingers crossed itll be ok xx


Good luck..


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope you get good results and that your pup is on the road to recovery....jill


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope your pup starts to feel better soon.
xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi everyone!

We have some results back and everything come back ok, nothing hurrendously bad however there were traces of blood in her poo which means there some kind of bleeding.

They are pretty certain its caused by a stomach ulcer however just to make sure they are doing an ultrasound at 815am first thing to make sure that theres nothing in her tummy thats dodgy... and that she hasnt eaten something she shouldnt have!

They are also doing another blood test to test her levels of iron and potassium etc and make sure shes not low on anything... so shes going to have a 3rd bald patch done 

Shes abit down and tired today (maybe the anemia) She is however looking forward to her tea of fish and rice today and has been sniffing around the kitchen looking for it  

Hopefully everything will turn out ok  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Pups just gone to the vet.. Her appointments 815am and she really didnt want to go! lol think shes assosiating car with the vets at the moment.. She was very tired last night and was in bed early and she felt better for it this morning and was alittle bouncer and had a waggy tail  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Shes had to be left at the vet by herself :crying: the scan wont take long but they need the vet to look over the results etc so she'll be there for about 4 hours 

She must be so scared :crying: She might not need to be drugged to keep her still, as shes very calm and scared when shes around strangers... but we'll have to see!

I miss her already!!!!  x


----------



## kitt x (Jan 11, 2010)

hugs xxx

i too have a poorly pup and have been back and forward to vets xx

hope you hear so news soon and that your pup feels better soon x

sending positive thoughts your way xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

kitt x said:


> hugs xxx
> 
> i too have a poorly pup and have been back and forward to vets xx
> 
> ...


Sending positive thoughts your way too!! xxxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Hope it all goes well for her


----------



## JessandAstra (Jan 19, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts too. I hope she gets better soon. *hugs* x.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone...

We are waiting for the vet to call to tell us shes ready to be picked up and what the results are. She isnt a dog that will eat anything and pick up pencils etc so we are pretty sure she hasnt eaten something she shouldnt... however we do want to make sure incase shes decided to be abit naughty... so the ultrasound is to check.

Shes having her iron levels and zinc levels checked etc to ensure they are ok,
Shes having her red blood cells counted
Shes having a blood test and then eating then having another blood test to see how that effects her etc

I think they are checking for diabeties however i tested her with a wee test a week or two ago so i think she should be ok with that.

I think she will proberbly have an ulcer and will be low on red blood cells etc due to the bleeding of the ulcer. She is still eating and drinking and very happy with the chicken and rice diet and thats a very good sign.

Fingers crossed! The house isnt the same without her!  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Still waiting for news :crying: missing her alot  x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Still waiting for news :crying: missing her alot  x


Don't worry i'm shaw she'll be home soon. Can't you call them?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Don't worry i'm shaw she'll be home soon. Can't you call them?


We were told if we hadnt been called at 2pm then ring them, so we rang them at 2:01pm lol and they said the vet we have had been called to an emergency and she just needed to do the final test when she got back then look through the results.... and that she would ring us when she had done it.... 

Missing her though!!!!  x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> im so scared and upset!
> 
> Puppy was poorly today and went to the vet and had a jab and put on some special food as she was being sick.
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit like my chihuahua puppy two years ago, he had Hypoglacemia. Low sugar drop, I could be wrong as I am not a vet, but I hope it will be ok, the vet will know what to do.xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Ive heard from them;
> 
> Pups injection she had earlier to stop her being sick was fine however she needed to sleep it off to make her feel better. However puppys tummy was hurting and she was in alot of pain... hence the heavy breathing. The breathing was her way of telling us something wasnt right and her moaning about her tummy.
> 
> ...


Aww thank goodness they found out what was wrong, so glad that puppy is on the mend now. xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Sounds a bit like my chihuahua puppy two years ago, he had Hypoglacemia. Low sugar drop, I could be wrong as I am not a vet, but I hope it will be ok, the vet will know what to do.xx


Thanks, after further tests we have found she has a low red blood cell count... shes at the vet now having lots of tests done x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Vets on the phone! x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> We were told if we hadnt been called at 2pm then ring them, so we rang them at 2:01pm lol and they said the vet we have had been called to an emergency and she just needed to do the final test when she got back then look through the results.... and that she would ring us when she had done it....
> 
> Missing her though!!!!  x


AWW i'm shaw you'll hear soon


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

*All tests are normal*

The ultrasound is clear however she has wind in her tummy meaning she'll have a poopy bum! Nothing that shouldnt be there 

Shes slowly improving with what we are doing, bland diet etc.
All her zinc/iron levels are normal and shes having a steroid injection to give her a boost and see if it helps, then have taken a blood test today and will take another on monday to see if they help.

Theyve just gone to pick her up and shes on her way home  x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> *All tests are normal*
> 
> The ultrasound is clear however she has wind in her tummy meaning she'll have a poopy bum! Nothing that shouldnt be there
> 
> ...


I am sooooo glad the puppy is on its way home to you. I bet you are soooo releived now. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh i'm glad they didn't find anything wrong


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Pleased to hear they didn't find anything wrong with pup.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

They are pretty much certain it is an ulcer (easy to treat) as all the signs are there and the tests show nothing else.

Shes had the steroid injection and will be back at the vet on monday to check if everythings going ok 

Shes staying on the chicken and rice diet but when she came home she decided to try help herself to roxies normal dry dog food  which is great news as shes got her 'labrador eat anything yummy' attitude back!!! 

Shes alot happier and were happier that shes not in pain! Hopefully by monday shell be back to her normal self..... (apart from her bald patches) Shes abit sleepy now but is about to have a lovely tea prepared for her 

The vet said we have to take note of the colour of her poo and if it goes back to the right colour and not runny then things are getting better  shes just been out and its not runny which is great! 

So after a £170 bill yesterday and a £360 bill today puppy is feeling much better...  Worth every penny!!!!!  x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

aww great news pleased she is ok


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yay our Copper is feeling more like her usual self, give her our love and invite her to the wedding.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yay our Copper is feeling more like her usual self, give her our love and invite her to the wedding.


:lol: Ill let her know!!!

Coppers feeling better today! Shes very calm but recovering well from her anemia  Shes having a cuddle atm but is getting back to normal 

Shes sniffing around food like her old self and is getting some rest  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Pups had her medicine and tablet, Shes ate a bowl of chicken and rice, shes genuinely feeling better  Shes just been nicking little bits of roxies tea (dry dog food) which is ok for her to do as the medicine and tablet protects her tummy 

Shes a happy pup atm and has had a nap and a cuddle this afternoon  x


----------



## kitt x (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi 

Thank you i did read this the other day and remember about it x

Glad cooper is on the mend xx 

Hoping mist is going to get better soon its sad to see her so sad and tired x

Thank you for you concern x lets keep in touch xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Pups having lots of rest and is getting back to normal, her poos were looking better however shes had a bit of diahorea (sp) this afternoon which has bits of rice in it  However it was a good colour lol So we are going to keep an eye on her, but were hoping its just a hick up..

such fun having to follow my dog round the garden with a torch to see how her poo is..... the neighbours must think im mental  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Pup was alittle bit sick with some flem last night and has had runny poos today, shes been trying to eat some grass too... so i think her tummys abit funny today. Shes catching up on some sleep now.... snoring away.... she has an appointment tomorrow at the vet so well c how she goes until then  x


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Hope she gets on okay, try and keep her away from other dog's food, even little bits, as it might be upsetting her tummy especially if she is on a special diet from vet. It might be best to mention to your vet that she has pinched some wee bits of other dog's food just so as he can take that into consideration during his examination.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

pennytwinkles said:


> Hope she gets on okay, try and keep her away from other dog's food, even little bits, as it might be upsetting her tummy especially if she is on a special diet from vet. It might be best to mention to your vet that she has pinched some wee bits of other dog's food just so as he can take that into consideration during his examination.


We have done today  Shes very sneeky!

We will mention it to them tomorrow, shes a very happy pup today and is almost back to normal  Shes jumping around, sniffing sunday lunch, Sleeping on her back etc

We just need to get her poos back to normal  x


----------



## kitt x (Jan 11, 2010)

hi x

sounds like your almost there xx hope her poo is back to normal soon x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hope so! Shes off to the vet at 2pm today for a check up. Hows your pup doing? x


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Lol didnt read all the post so gonna edit what I wrote to go with the times! heehee. I am so glad you know what s wrong. Sounds like she is gettting there.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

*Update*

All tests that have been set away have been received back and everything is normal and all negative 

Shes looking perkier however shes pale today so shes feeling tired and abit runned down. Shes been throwing up felm for a couple days. She threw up felm on the vets table so shes decided to test it and discuss things with the other vets to see if they can find out why the felm smells sweet...

Shes been given an injection to stop her being sick and shes been given some more medicine to have, and shes still on the chicken and rice diet 

I have a feeling her body is making too much sugar and its getting rid of it via bile... if thats possible lol im not sure but well c how she goes. Shes genuinely happy in herself and was back to normal yesterday. She knows when shes going to the vet so shes not gone daft lol  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

*UPDATE*

Please read this thread:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/83894-my-dog-has-have-biopsy.html


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Updates are on the thread above for those who are interested x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Puppy is feeling great today back to her bouncy self! Her red blood cell count must be up which is great news. Shes just set off to the vet and ive explained to her what will happen and she just wagged her tail, so i think shes happy with the explaination 

Hopefully everything will be ok  x


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Not sure if this was metioned but could be a food allergy? 
hope she's all well in short order hun


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry I haven't read all the thread but it couldn't be EPI could it?

EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency - Overview


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Sorry I haven't read all the thread but it couldn't be EPI could it?
> 
> EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency - Overview


Thanks Jazzy,
But they think its a stomach ulcer x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

*Update*

Great news everyone! They have changed there mind and *ARE NOT* operating!!!  

They did a physical before hand to see if anything changed and it has 

The red blood cell count should be 35-40 and Puppys was 21 on monday... however we bought her home, and did all her medicines and even put spiniach in her tea to build up iron and today she has been given the count of 27!!!  The vet says its unheard of to have gone up that high in a matter of 2 days!!!

This means that the bleeding in her stomach has stopped, and the spiniach has been giving her extra iron meaning the blood cells were replaced quickly!

The medicine we have given her was like gaviscone (sp) which soothed her tummy before eating, then she had a tablet to stop extra acid being produced then she had spiniach in her tea to build her iron up! We've noticed a difference but never thought it would be that good!!!

She is being put in a medical journal as an 'odd case' for people to learn from lol

She is on her way home now!!!! and the vet says to keep doing what we are doing and to have an appointment next week to check her red blood cell levels again! She wont be discharged until she reaches 35 but were almost there! 

Such great news!  x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow thats really great to hear.
I'm so pleased for you all
xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Wow thats really great to hear.
> I'm so pleased for you all
> xxx


Thank you 

How are you doing?  x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thanks Jazzy,
> But they think its a stomach ulcer x


Ooh I wonder if they can use Proton pump inhibitors like Omeprazole in dogs because these help heal ulcers in people.

Hope she's okay. {{hugs}}


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Ooh I wonder if they can use Proton pump inhibitors like Omeprazole in dogs because these help heal ulcers in people.
> 
> Hope she's okay. {{hugs}}


Everythings ok for now thanks Jazzy, they havent operated because shes started making a good recovery on her own  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Fantastic news, give sloppy Henrick kisses to our little miracle dog and a big hug from me.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Fantastic news, give sloppy Henrick kisses to our little miracle dog and a big hug from me.


Will do, Thank you  x


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

terrific !!!!!!! what a turn around for her and u of course! onwardand and upward now so pleased for u !!


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Just catching up, that's great news and what an improvement. You must be really pleased and relieved that pup is finally on the road to recovery


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

We hope she is.. but shes not out of the woods yet 

Shes acting more like our puppy again now and being very bouncy which is great  but we have to keep doing what were doing and see how shes goes! x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Pups just gone for her appointment. Shes been fine for a couple of days now so fingers crossed that shes got a good red cell count today!!!  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Good news,
Pups red blood cell counts up to 32-34% which is great!! Still needs to be at least 35% but were getting there  We need to take her off the medication now and take abit of spinach away and see how she goes 

Poos are back to normal for now which is great! Hopefully she'll keep improving  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow thats a huge jump from last time as well isnt it. She is doing amazingly, I think its the kisses Henrick is sending thats doing it so he is sending more for her  xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Wow thats a huge jump from last time as well isnt it. She is doing amazingly, I think its the kisses Henrick is sending thats doing it so he is sending more for her  xx


thanks  shes still doin very well x


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks as if pup is improving more and more and will hopefully soon be back to good health again. It's good to see the blood count is getting higher.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

pennytwinkles said:


> Looks as if pup is improving more and more and will hopefully soon be back to good health again. It's good to see the blood count is getting higher.


 Pups done great and fingers crossed she hasnt had a dip!

Theres no blood in her poos and her tummys almost perfect now!
Her blood count was 34% on Wednesday and they have discharged her as they think 34% is her normal. Shes just finishing her diet food and is slowly being introduced back to her normal food.

Shes EXTREMELY bouncy and we are very happy with her progress! :001_tt1: x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
Pups had abit of a back track and has been sick for a week (flem) ... we have a feeling its because the naughty dog jumped up and nicked a yorkshire pudding from someones dinner... and her tummy is making too much stomach acid for it.

Shes got better over the week and the vet doesnt seem too concerned by it. We put her on scrambled egg for 3 days to get her tummy settled and it seems to have done the trick, but now her poos are black but we think thats down to the extra iron shes having from the scrambled egg. We have just put her back on her normal food tonight and we are hoping to see an improvement in colour over the next couple of days.

If theres no improvement well get her back to the vet, but for now there doesnt seem to be too much to worry about as shes still very bouncy and not tired which means her blood count should be ok  x


----------

